# AI Hydra 52 calculation for freshwater



## Fisch (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi

I just installed my hydra with freshwater plants and would like to know if you figured out the best settings? 
Thanks


----------



## zle (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Fisch, i keep all settings below 20% as i hv algae control problems if higher. however i having CRS grade SS in tank thus my co2 drop checker is just barely yellow/green. and am using PPS Pro daily dosage and weekly 1ml seachem flourish. so far ok, algae under control and CRS wandering the tank. if u need my settings profile, i will upload later. green, all blue is low. the main is white, red, Uv and V


----------



## zle (Jul 2, 2014)

btw my light is 26cm above water level


----------

